# Bird Diaper size?



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi all!

Please help me to choose the right size for my African gray

Amazon.com At a Glance: FlightSuits! Bird Diapers


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Are all Americans bonkers... or just the ones on here 

Apologies to any sane Americans out there.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Are all Americans bonkers... or just the ones on here
> 
> Apologies to any sane Americans out there.


LOL!

His/her location says U.A.E, presumably United Arab Emirates. 

But bird diapers??? really??


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh blimey, just clicked on bird diaper website, now laughing hysterically. :lol:


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Oh blimey, just clicked on bird diaper website, now laughing hysterically. :lol:


It's like harness, so do you think it's a bad Idea??


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

My apologies to America. 
Oh blimey - will I now have to apologise to the ayatollahs?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG - seriously!!! A daiper for a bird - why on earth!!! Surely the poop will get stuck to the birds feathers!! Why not just train your bird to either poop on command in a certain place or know the signs when they are about to poop so you can do something about it! What next!!! 
My little goffins will let me know when she wants to poop and won't poop on me, or she will jump off my shoulder and onto the arm of the chair when I'm painting and poop on the floor so I can just get a tissue!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG I've never seen anything like it


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> OMG I've never seen anything like it


I have....










Popular in Asia apparently.

Lord forbid anyone should have to pick up their dogs mess.


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> My apologies to America.
> Oh blimey - will I now have to apologise to the ayatollahs?


This is the first time I hear the name (ayatollahs)!!
what are you talking about?!

After searching in Google, I think you mean that Iranian terrorist person


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

AlexArt said:


> OMG - seriously!!! A daiper for a bird - why on earth!!! Surely the poop will get stuck to the birds feathers!! Why not just train your bird to either poop on command in a certain place or know the signs when they are about to poop so you can do something about it! What next!!!
> My little goffins will let me know when she wants to poop and won't poop on me, or she will jump off my shoulder and onto the arm of the chair when I'm painting and poop on the floor so I can just get a tissue!


i will try to potty train my parrot


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive seen these stupid contraptions on animal planet...

Given the chance a bird like an African grey soon learns about where to poep..

Basil never goes while sitting with OH and if he is on his play stand he moves right to the end of the branch so that it falls to the lino below and doesnt mess the stand.
Its the same inside his cage he will move to a spot where poep falls directly to the bottom of the cage and doesnt foul any of the perches,

Training and patience is better than any quick fix contraption.


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

dorrit said:


> Ive seen these stupid contraptions on animal planet...
> 
> Given the chance a bird like an African grey soon learns about where to poep..
> 
> ...


me too, i saw it on animal planet

anyway, i will try to train my CAG to do it on the floor


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

If you click on the small version it says it's Petite size fits "American Budgies" :huh:...what's the difference...accent maybe


----------



## mycatsandi (Apr 9, 2013)

"Cool, colorful & comfy; great for travel" baahhaha


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Julia lover said:


> This is the first time I hear the name (ayatollahs)!!
> what are you talking about?!
> 
> After searching in Google, I think you mean that Iranian terrorist person


No - I mean a Muslim cleric. What country are you from really?

_
Ayatollah (UK /aɪəˈtɒlə/ or US /aɪəˈtoʊlə/; Persian: آيت*الله‎ ayatollah from Arabic: آية الله‎, āyatu allah "Signs of Allah") is a high ranking title given to Usuli Twelver Shī'ah clerics. Those who carry the title are experts in Islamic studies such as jurisprudence, ethics, and philosophy and usually teach in Islamic seminaries_


----------

